# Matulog ka naman ng madalas



## Seb_K

Heya, 

What does "matulog ka naman ng madalas" mean ...?


----------



## endl3ss

Hmmm..? I don't get the sentence there's something wrong in it but if I'll translate it to English the meaning is "*Sleep often*"....


----------



## Qcumber

Seb_K said:


> matulog ka naman ng madalas


*Matúlog ká namán nang madalás.*
= Do sleep often. > You should sleep as often as possible. 
This is a reply as indicated by _namán_.
What is the context?


----------



## endl3ss

Yeah that's it thanks Qcumber...


----------



## Seb_K

I am not sure what the context is either because someone wrote this ... But what is the correct way of writing that sentence?

Thanks for the explanation though Qcumber.


----------



## Qcumber

Seb_K said:


> I am not sure what the context is either because someone wrote this ... But what is the correct way of writing that sentence?


You are welcome.
The way you wrote this sentence is correct in unaccented spelling.
Too bad you have no context. A context is always very useful.


----------



## mataripis

It is unusual for native tagalog speaker to hear such grammar. I think you are saying that your friend need to rest/sleep after doing so many activities in order for him to re energize.  Just tell him/her= Matulog ka naman! or Magpahinga ka naman.


----------

